# welcher hardware online shop hat die meiste auswahl



## baronvonvestholm (19. Mai 2011)

bin mit alternate nicht mehr zufrieden wegen dem neuen design, ich will jetzt nen anderen, habt ihr ein paar vorschläge


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Kannst ja mal bei Hardwareversand oder HOH schauen, finde die beiden Shops ganz gut


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei Hardwareversand oder HOH schauen, finde die beiden Shops ganz gut


 Ich finde HoH(.de) neben Alternate am besten!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> bin mit alternate nicht mehr zufrieden wegen dem neuen design


  LOL ? 


hardwareversand und hoh fallen mir da auch auf Anhieb ein, oder auch kmelektronik.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> LOL ?
> 
> 
> hardwareversand und hoh fallen mir da auch auf Anhieb ein, oder auch kmelektronik.


 
Es soll Menschen geben die damit nicht zurecht kommen


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Mai 2011)

Naja hwv hat nicht grade das größe Sortiment.

Bei einem Shop nicht mehr zu kaufen nur weil einem das Design nicht gefällt is auch etwas seltsam. Oder gehst du auch nicht in Geschäfte rein bei denen dir die Farbgestaltung nicht gefällt?
HoH wurde ja schon genannt, dann noch VV Computer, MIX, Mindfactory...


----------



## seventyseven (19. Mai 2011)

Mindfactory 

(bitte kein hater gequatsche)


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mindfactory
> 
> (bitte kein hater gequatsche)


 
Warum sollte das einer machen, MF ist doch nicht schlecht


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte das einer machen, MF ist doch nicht schlecht



Weil die Daten im Internet verteilt haben und der Support in den letzten Monaten unterirdisch geworden ist.
Zudem versuchen sie um Garantiefaelle rum zu kommen


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Weil die Daten im Internet verteilt haben und der Support in den letzten Monaten unterirdisch geworden ist.
> Zudem versuchen sie um Garantiefaelle rum zu kommen


 
Ich hatte bei MF erst 3 mal was gekauft und die haben noch meine alte anschrieft und E-Mail Adresse


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bei MF erst 3 mal was gekauft und die haben noch meine alte anschrieft und E-Mail Adresse



Meine Daten sind auch nicht im Netz die meines Kumpels schon!(er hat da einmal damals seinen 965BE gekauft)
Es handelt sich um den Namen, die vollstaendige Anschrift und seine Mailadresse.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Meine Daten sind auch nicht im Netz die meines Kumpels schon!(er hat da einmal damals seinen 965BE gekauft)
> Es handelt sich um den Namen, die vollstaendige Anschrift und seine Mailadresse.


 
Das ist dann mehr als nur ärgerlich, so kommt jeder Depp an die Daten

Gut nehme alles zurück


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann mehr als nur ärgerlich, so kommt jeder Depp an die Daten
> 
> Gut nehme alles zurück



Ja eben genau
Sein Nachbar 2 Haeuser weiter ist uebrigens auch komplett drin.

Es gab da mal eine Seite, da konnte man mit Stichwoertern sich selbst suchen die Namen waren teilweise unkenntlich gemacht aber, man konnte sich trotzdem erkennen.(es waren ca 1/3 der Buchstaben unkenntlich)

@Topic VV-Computer ist echt empfehlenswert!


----------



## Jimini (20. Mai 2011)

Zack, schon haben wir eine offtopic-Diskussion über MF.

@ Topic: ich stehe seit einiger Zeit auf Jacob-Elektronik. Netter und zuverlässiger Support, keine Probleme bislang bei Reklamationen und annehmbare Preise und Auswahl. Nur die Webseite ist etwas unübersichtlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Supeq (26. Mai 2011)

Amazon hat die meiste Auswahl !


----------

